# Help with Driveway, (CR6?)



## Sadysue

Please help!!  I have this blue stone in my driveway and I hate it!  (See pictures.)  I can't walk on it with my bare feet cause it hurts to much, and the weeds keep growing up through it.  I also want to get rid of the wooden border around it.  You can see a little of the border in picture 3.

I was told to put down a layer of CR6 on top of it, and that the CR6 would compact and keep the weeds from growing through it.  I figured out that CR6 is crushed recycled blue stone or concrete.

Can anyone tell me if this will work or show me a picture of how it might look afterwards?  I'm looking for an easy cheap solution that will look nicer.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Sadysue said:


> Please help!!  I have this blue stone in my driveway and I hate it!  (See pictures.)  I can't walk on it with my bare feet cause it hurts to much, and the weeds keep growing up through it.  I also want to get rid of the wooden border around it.  You can see a little of the border in picture 3.
> 
> I was told to put down a layer of CR6 on top of it, and that the CR6 would compact and keep the weeds from growing through it.  I figured out that CR6 is crushed recycled blue stone or concrete.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this will work or show me a picture of how it might look afterwards?  I'm looking for an easy cheap solution that will look nicer.



I always thought it was funny how people around here call plain ole gravel blue stone to make it sound fancier.  

Best way to get rid of the weeds growing up through it is take a propane torch to them.  

Really the only way to make it look nicer is to pave it, pour concrete, or lay down pavers.  Anything else just looks like your trying to make a silk purse out of a pigs ear.

Oh yea if you get rid of the wooden border you will end up with rocks in your yard.


----------



## The Scrambler

What you show in your photos does look like CR6 which means crusher run. CR 6 and stone chips are two different grades of aggregate If I remember correctly. Now RC 6 on the other hand is recycled concrete and is rather crappy.
Wear sandles more often maybe.


----------



## kom526

We put recycled asphalt down on our old driveway in Hollywood. It held up great with only a minimum of weed growth :roundup: and It provides a good base in case you ever decide to pave. Just make sure you get the driveway prepped correctly and put at least 2 inches down and have it rolled as it is going down.


----------



## toppick08

czygvtwkr said:


> I always thought it was funny how people around here call plain ole gravel blue stone to make it sound fancier.
> 
> *Best way to get rid of the weeds growing up through it is take a propane torch to them.  *Really the only way to make it look nicer is to pave it, pour concrete, or lay down pavers.  Anything else just looks like your trying to make a silk purse out of a pigs ear.
> 
> Oh yea if you get rid of the wooden border you will end up with rocks in your yard.



Still won't stop bermuda grass........


----------



## JEB

Let the grass grow + Mow it = Easy on your feet.


----------



## Baja28

Sadysue said:


> Please help!!  I have this blue stone in my driveway and I hate it!  (See pictures.)  I can't walk on it with my bare feet cause it hurts to much, and the weeds keep growing up through it.  I also want to get rid of the wooden border around it.  You can see a little of the border in picture 3.
> 
> I was told to put down a layer of CR6 on top of it, and that the CR6 would compact and keep the weeds from growing through it.  I figured out that CR6 is crushed recycled blue stone or concrete.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this will work or show me a picture of how it might look afterwards?  I'm looking for an easy cheap solution that will look nicer.


You have what they call 3/4 blue stone.  CR6 would not make walking any easier. If you want to walk barefoot on gravel, I'd recommend pea gravel.  You'd have to have all that blue stone removed and pea gravel dumped. Pea gravel comes in different colors too.
Here is a pic of CR6 and pea gravel.

Also go here... Google Image Result for http://www.yardelves.com/images/materials/PEA_GRAVEL_jpg_lg.jpg


----------



## toppick08

Sadysue said:


> Please help!!  I have this blue stone in my driveway and I hate it!  (See pictures.)  I can't walk on it with my bare feet cause it hurts to much, and the weeds keep growing up through it.  I also want to get rid of the wooden border around it.  You can see a little of the border in picture 3.
> 
> I was told to put down a layer of CR6 on top of it, and that the CR6 would compact and keep the weeds from growing through it.  I figured out that CR6 is crushed recycled blue stone or concrete.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this will work or show me a picture of how it might look afterwards?  I'm looking for an easy cheap solution that will look nicer.



Get slag........


----------



## W.Murrow

An easy, environmentally safe and effective treatment for weeds or grass growing where you don't want it, pour plain old table salt on the green areas. It may take a while before the weeds or grass brown and die but it works and they won't be back. It is better for the run off to locals streams, rivers and the bay. Old fashioned remedy I saw my Father use on the joints in the sidewalk.


----------



## aps45819

Sadysue said:


> Please help!!  I have this blue stone in my driveway and I hate it!  (See pictures.)  I can't walk on it with my bare feet cause it hurts to much,
> I'm looking for an easy cheap solution.



Walk barefoot on it every day and you feet will toughen up


----------



## czygvtwkr

W.Murrow said:


> An easy, environmentally safe and effective treatment for weeds or grass growing where you don't want it, pour plain old table salt on the green areas. It may take a while before the weeds or grass brown and die but it works and they won't be back. It is better for the run off to locals streams, rivers and the bay. Old fashioned remedy I saw my Father use on the joints in the sidewalk.



Vinegar works well to to kill weeds, but the propane torch is immediate.


----------



## W.Murrow

Save the vinegar for the steamed crabs. Ummmmh...


----------



## toppick08

W.Murrow said:


> Save the vinegar for the steamed crabs. Ummmmh...


----------



## onebdzee

aps45819 said:


> Walk barefoot on it every day and your feet will toughen up





I personally don't wear shoes unless the temperature is below 60(been that way most of my life)....I don't have a problem walking on any kind of stone :reallytoughfeet:


----------



## toppick08

onebdzee said:


> I personally don't wear shoes unless the temperature is below 60(been that way most of my life)....*I don't have a problem walking on any kind of stone :reallytoughfeet:*



How 'bout in water ?


----------

